# Powerheads, flow, gph, etc.



## fishstyx724

Hey - 
Is there a rule of thumb for how many gallons per hour of circulation/flow you want in a reef tank. Does this include the water coming back into the tank from the IFS chamber? I have a 45 gallon reef tank, one 600 gph powerhead and one 240 (very light, just in a back corner that gets no flow). 

Thanks!


----------



## mec102778

Here's a good article to read regarding powerheads. 

Aquarium Circulation


----------



## fishstyx724

Thanks very much - good link!


----------



## mec102778

You're welcome. I hope it helps get you started. If you have additional questions post away that's why we are here.


----------



## phys

you need at least 20xtank size for your reef. more is better. your chamber does count but it cant be all the flow. you need flow over your rocks too.


----------

